# DISRUPTOR: New Omnisphere Soundset for Film and Video Game Composers



## PulseSetter (May 17, 2017)

*PulseSetter Sounds releases Disruptor for Omnisphere 2:*








We are pleased to announce that our new soundset for Omnisphere 2 is out! This newly designed soundset contains 187 patches of hybrid film and video game score oriented sounds. Since Omnisphere 2 offers great modulation flexibility and an incredibly amount of well-recorded sound sources, Disruptor sets out to exploit these features to give composers enough ammo to fill a wide range of projects.

The patches were conceived for film, TV, and video games composers that need a modern edge and can be used in combination with other instruments as well as stand by themselves. With deep pulsating basses, odd keyboards, cinematic hits, and other hybrid specific sounds, Disruptor will provide the flexibility for composers to focus more on music making instead of sound designing.

Content:

35 ARP + Rhythm
20 Hits
26 Keyboard
28 Pads
63 Pulses
15 Synth Basses
Total of 187 Patches

Introductory sale: $29.99

*DISRUPTOR DEMO TRACKS:*


*
DISRUPTOR WALKTHROUGH VIDEO:*


PulseSetter Sounds is a new sound designing company that designs modern custom sample instruments, synthesizers soundsets and loops for cinematic scoring.


----------



## byzantium (May 17, 2017)

Great sounds in the walkthrough. Best of luck with your new product.


----------



## GP_Hawk (May 17, 2017)

Sounds incredible! This one should do well


----------



## sostenuto (May 17, 2017)

GP_Hawk said:


> Sounds incredible! This one should do well



Hmmmm .... really like this ___ new Skippy library not 'til Friday. Restraint, discipline, patience .......


----------



## G.R. Baumann (May 17, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Hmmmm .... really like this ___ new Skippy library not 'til Friday. Restraint, discipline, patience .......


come on.... live a little...


----------



## gsilbers (May 18, 2017)

yeiii


----------



## nik (May 18, 2017)

@PulseSetter Unfortunatly its not possibly to buy on your site if u dont have pay pal. It seems the Paypal credit card option is not available in every region such as austria. Is there another way to buy your stuff?


----------



## PulseSetter (May 18, 2017)

nik said:


> @PulseSetter Unfortunatly its not possibly to buy on your site if u dont have pay pal. It seems the Paypal credit card option is not available in every region such as austria. Is there another way to buy your stuff?



Hi nik, 
Sorry you are having issues with the payment options. 
We do have Paypal and Paypal with credit card option enabled worldwide. We have seen orders from Neighboring countries with no issues but would like to dig into this to make sure everything is ok. 
I will send you a PM with some instructions to trouble shoot. 

Cheers


----------



## GP_Hawk (May 18, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Hmmmm .... really like this ___ new Skippy library not 'til Friday. Restraint, discipline, patience .......


Actually this would go well with Skippy's new release friday, wouldn't it?


----------



## sostenuto (May 19, 2017)

GP_Hawk said:


> Actually this would go well with Skippy's new release friday, wouldn't it?



It's FRIDAY ..... tik-tok , tik-tok ..... may have to grab Disruptor as pressure builds to BUY SOMETHING !!!


----------



## dathyr1 (May 19, 2017)

Hi Sostenuto,

I just bought Disruptor last night and tried it this morning. Has some great BPM and ARP patches/sounds to work with. I think many of the Disruptor sounds revolve around a percussive and pulsating effects. I really like the library.
He has some impact sounds also which I don't think(don't remember) he covered in the walkthrough. There are no multis at this time.

You have to manually install the library since he didn't provide an Omnisphere utility install file. The only thing I had to do after manually placing the patches is do a refresh of Omnisphere.

Another thing you might want to try is open up Orb turn it on and move it around, I got some great variation sounds on a few of the patches I tried. Cool stuff.

As you say, now for Skippy's new library coming soon.

Keep up the good work PulseSetter,

Dave


----------



## sostenuto (May 19, 2017)

dathyr1 said:


> Hi Sostenuto,
> 
> I just bought Disruptor last night and tried it this morning. Has some great BPM and ARP patches/sounds to work with. I think many of the Disruptor sounds revolve around a percussive and pulsating effects. I really like the library.
> He has some impact sounds also which I don't think(don't remember) he covered in the walkthrough. There are no multis at this time.
> ...



How big is download or final size on disk ??  

Good to hear some early feedback! Still doing the walk-through and some interesting content. Thx for heads up on install. Seldom hear Orb comments and glad you mentioned. Another Omni cool tool !


----------



## woodsdenis (May 20, 2017)

dathyr1 said:


> Hi Sostenuto,
> 
> I just bought Disruptor last night and tried it this morning. Has some great BPM and ARP patches/sounds to work with. I think many of the Disruptor sounds revolve around a percussive and pulsating effects. I really like the library.
> He has some impact sounds also which I don't think(don't remember) he covered in the walkthrough. There are no multis at this time.
> ...


So I assume no extra sample content ? All Omni libraries should use the library installer, no excuse or reason not to.


----------



## dathyr1 (May 20, 2017)

I checked all the files which are categorized in separate folders, all are the "omn" files.
Not sure why he didn't setup the single omnisphere 2 install file.

Don't know what the size is installed, but the folder size on my desktop is about 10 mb.

Dave


----------



## sostenuto (May 20, 2017)

THX ! Simply comparing number of files suggests much smaller Library, but need to recheck content carefully.


----------



## gsilbers (May 20, 2017)

woodsdenis said:


> All Omni libraries should use the library installer, no excuse or reason not to.



This one is my bad. I convinced Fredy that no one uses that :-/ 
We've been using Omni since the day it came out and always defaulted to managing our own folders and still do. 
So far from all the poeple who got it, we encounter one person yesterday with an issue in windows 7 managing the folders. 
Which lead us to create the install file (.omnisphere) and once its ready we'll put the official post here and email the update for anyone who wished to have the installer in the future. 

It's a small enterprise here so the more feedback the better! Or i guess we can create a focus group and test audience and...we broke $$


----------



## dathyr1 (May 20, 2017)

dathyr1 said:


> I checked all the files which are categorized in separate folders, all are the "omn" files.
> Not sure why he didn't setup the single omnisphere 2 install file.
> 
> Don't know what the size is installed, but the folder size on my desktop is about 10 mb.
> ...



Just to add to my last comments: If size you mean number of patches-- 187

I just manually placed the library where all my other Plugin Guru and Unfinished patches reside.
I think off the top of my head 
Steam->Omnisphere->Settings Library->patches. not the user area. 

When I brought Omnisphere back up it said I needed to refresh Omnisphere. Did that and
Disruptor showed up in the selection menu.

I am on a Windows 10 system--PC

Dave


----------



## PulseSetter (May 22, 2017)

Hi everybody,

We just wanted to let you know that we uploaded a new version of the installer that also lets you use the .omnisphere file to install Disruptor. if you already purchased it and would like to have a copy of this new installer you can download it from your Pulsesetter-Sounds account.

Thanks!


----------



## PulseSetter (May 23, 2017)

Hey all,
Here is a nice video from Ashton Gleckman doing a walkthrough of his demo track "Rise" for Disruptor.
Check out his other videos and you should definitely subscribe to his channel. He has some great tutorials and score analysis from famous scores.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 28, 2017)

Disruptor has some unique sounds and enriches the sounds of Omnisphere, even if you have plenty of 3rd party patches there is some new sounds and patches in Disruptor for you to work with.


----------



## dathyr1 (May 28, 2017)

PulseSetter said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> We just wanted to let you know that we uploaded a new version of the installer that also lets you use the .omnisphere file to install Disruptor. if you already purchased it and would like to have a copy of this new installer you can download it from your Pulsesetter-Sounds account.
> 
> Thanks!



Thank you PulseSetter for the Omnisphere install file. Already have Disruptor installed but incase
I need to re-install again.

take care,
Dave


----------



## Jaap (Jun 6, 2017)

Got it today and I love the sound and high quality! Very good modern sound and it fits straight into my project. Loving it!


----------



## PulseSetter (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks guys, glad you are enjoying the soundset!


----------



## PulseSetter (Jun 15, 2017)

nik said:


> @PulseSetter Unfortunatly its not possibly to buy on your site if u dont have pay pal. It seems the Paypal credit card option is not available in every region such as austria. Is there another way to buy your stuff?



Hi All,
We are now accepting credit cards via Square.
If anyone is having issues with Paypal credit card processing then please use Square.
Thanks!


----------



## PulseSetter (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi All,

This will be the last week of Dirsuptor's intro price. 

https://pulsesetter-sounds.com/product/disruptor-omnisphere2-soundset/

Thanks to everyone again for the great support on this release.


----------



## PulseSetter (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi everybody,

Just to let you know that today is the last chance to get Disruptor at introductory price:
https://pulsesetter-sounds.com/product/disruptor-omnisphere2-soundset/

On the other hand, tomorrow we'll be releasing Pulsor II for Zebra2. Hope you can check it out.

Cheers!


----------

